# Locals that I can meet up with in Wellington and a local rugby club



## Birney (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey my names mark just moved from Scotland ,I am 22 and don't know a lot of people ,so would like to meet up with people that are in the same boat and maybe get a few beers  also I missing playing rugby at the moment and really want to play so if you know some local clubs that I won't need to drive to that would be handy as well 

Cheers


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Birney said:


> Hey my names mark just moved from Scotland ,I am 22 and don't know a lot of people ,so would like to meet up with people that are in the same boat and maybe get a few beers  also I missing playing rugby at the moment and really want to play so if you know some local clubs that I won't need to drive to that would be handy as well
> 
> Cheers


Hey Mark,
Welcome to Welly.
Whereabouts have you based yourself ?
Sorry not available to often for a beer as I have a toddler, a wife and work !!!
Do get out every now and again tho. Trying to organise a Christmas beer session in town with a few mates maybe 21st but not firmed up yet. Will post when I get summat sorted.
Into golf myself and watching rugby - not playing oh and motorbike.
Just ask away if there's owt u need to know in Welly. We've been here 10 months.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Birney (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey esapedtonz yeah I would be up for a few beers that night for sure  would be nice to loads of new people  and I like golf did it a few times ,not great at it but its a brilliant day for sure


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi

what part of Wellington are you in?

there's a diagram at this link click on the club link for info and contact details

think you'll find all the clubs have summer activity programmes, general fitness, eg I looked at the MSP site they have options for 'players and non-players who want to keep in shape' including weights, fitness, circuit training. 

I refereed for 4 years in Wellington, only knew a few people through work when I moved there, was a good way to meet people away from the work scene, nobody cared what your job was, whether you were 'important' etc, a good social scene.

For touch, the summer season is underway at a few venues here, go along to watch maybe a spot in a social team, and I see there's a beach tournament at Oriental Parade Sun 20 Jan ’13, 9:00am – 4:00pm, never seen it played on sand


----------



## LorneCurrie (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi guys

I will be in the same boat as you Birney, as of the 17th of Feb. We are busy packing up and finishing work in the UK and my wife and I will be heading over to Wellington. I play for a great club in the Midlands at the moment and will be sad to leave, but know that will fund a great club in Wellington. Any recommendations for great clubs with a great social and family side will be appreciated.

Lorne


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey people,


Look at my new thread added in the coffee lounge yesterday.

Night out & a few beers in Wellington Saturday 2nd Feb.

Cheers


----------

